# Ribs in the wind



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

If my WSM is going ot roll away then this will be the day it happens.  I have a nice little gust outside but ribs are on anyhoo.

Thanks for getting my order to me so timely Larry.

Two with WRO and one with Home BBQ.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 3, 2007)

Loo [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] ooking good!...keep us posted!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

This is my first run with all lump.  When the temp hit 200 I shut the vents down to 1/2.  As the temps approched 260 in the dome I shut the vents down to 1/8 assuming the temps would stabalize at 250-260 in the dome.  

The temps feel 20 deg very quickly.  Is it normal for lump to respond to minor adjustmets like that.

I am not complaining.  If anything I am glad that temps responded so rapidly.  I had to open the vents back up to 1/4 and slowly build back to 255 where it is now.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 3, 2007)

I find that lump is usually pretty responsive. Most times mine chuggs along at 245 with the bottom front two vents 1/4 open the top wide open and the back vent completely closed.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

My next mod may be some way to adjust the vents without standing on your head.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the way Kingsford holds temps but once the temps get out of control there is no turning back.  For me it is very hard to get the temps back down.  Lump is much better in that respect.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> My next mod may be some way to adjust the vents without standing on your head.



LOL I singed my hair one day trying to see how open the vents were. Got a wee bit too close for comfort. 

I have gotten much better since then. 

A few people I know have marked the vents with heat resistant paint to make it easier to see. 

I find after a while you just get used to it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2007)

Cliff, I use the tip of my finger to feel the hole since I can't really get all the way down to see how open the vents are.  You get a feel for how much they should be open after awhile.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

I use my finger tips also Larry, that is why I have no fingerprints on my left forefinger.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2007)

After seeing Larry do that at SOTB I don't even look at the vent.
I just use my finger. (and yes.........it hurts sometimes  )

Batten down the hatches Cliff! Good luck with the lumpski


----------



## Unity (Apr 3, 2007)

If only, as I do my duck-walk around the cooker, I could remember which way opens and which way closes the vents -- from one vent to the next.  :roll:   

--John  8)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 3, 2007)

Lump tends to respond to the wind and the open cooker quicker than bricks IMHO...


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

It took me about 5 min to foil the ribs.  The lid was off that long.  I saw the flames kick up from under the pan I knew this would be the test.  I put the lid back on and the temps went up to 280.

I already had the vents closed so I closed the top to 3/4 since everything was in foil.  In a few min the temps went back down to 260. 

I like the control I have with lump.  It responds very well.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 3, 2007)

The weather turned on me quick.    I had to put up my trusty windbreak whilst the tornado warning siren was blowing.





I am stuffed.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 3, 2007)

looks great Cliff, I know how you feel with the wind! It's been windy like no other up here. Great kite flyin weather!!


----------



## Unity (Apr 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The weather turned on me quick.    I had to put up my trusty windbreak whilst the tornado warning siren was blowing.


Great dedication, Cliff.   

--John  8) 
(Great lookin' ribs, too. Now I'm really hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 4, 2007)

They look great well done.

Now all you need to build is this:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldtemp.html


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 4, 2007)

Good work Cliff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I use my finger tips also Larry, that is why I have no fingerprints on my left forefinger.



We'll both make good thieves one day then!!!  No fingerprints so we can't get caught!!!



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> If only, as I do my duck-walk around the cooker, I could remember which way opens and which way closes the vents -- from one vent to the next.  :roll:
> 
> --John  8)



John,
     Just remember, turn to the left opens, turn to the right closes.


Cliff, awesome looking ribs!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2007)

good memory aid here...clockwise closed


----------



## wittdog (Apr 4, 2007)

Great looking bones Cliff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 4, 2007)

What rub did you like better...


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What rub did you like better...



I would buy either one again.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice lookin' bones Cliff


----------



## john a (Apr 4, 2007)

Good job Cliff, obviously worth the effort; good looking ribs. Gotta love em.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice looking ribs Cliff!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

I loves ribs too, good job


----------

